
Electronic Ballot Box Time Lock Defeated [video] - lisper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TICY1LdiwO4
======
phillipseamore
This would probably be more useful in reverse. You could unlock all you want
but it would start counting time up every time it was opened with no way of
reseting. Log says it was locked and sealed at 8 p.m., it's delivered at 9
p.m. but lock says just 14 minutes, you know it's been opened.

------
akselgi
I don't like the execution, but great idea!

